# Mobile Bay - Sharks! - 30 June 2013



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Took the boys to P. Grey Cane Reef in the bay on a whim yesterday. Didn't get on the water until 11:15. Caught some croakers and small-ish mullet (6-7") with the bait nets and headed to the reef (almost 1pm) to see what was biting. I was planning on spending a couple hours on the water and heading in. Ummmm, no!

Ended up catch a LOT of mullet right by the boat. Bay was beautiful. Shiners moved in and caught some of them too. Every mullet or shiner we put on a rod was eaten by sharks! They were _everywhere_! All appeared to be Atlantic Sharpnose sharks, about 2.5' to 4'. Ended up landing 13, hooking up with 20+ and seeing a bunch more. Kept the last one, about 3' long. Popped him in the top of the head with the 357SIG before putting him in the cooler. Much calmer that way! 

Brought home 15 mullet, a 15" sheepshead, and the sharpnose. Gonna eat GOOD this week! 

We were positioned at the western edge of the reef and using balloon rigs with 100-lb mono backing with a 2' section of heavy steel at the bottom with a 10/0 circle hook. We'd cast back to the east, set the clicker/drag, and watch the balloons while we fished with the smaller rods. The balloons would take off across the water like the barrels in Jaws. The boys got a real thrill out of that!

Aidan's first shark




One of Clayton's sharks









Ended up staying until 5:15. Headed in for the ramp and came across a stranded boater a few hundred yards from his pier with 6 kids on the boat (tubing). Circled back and threw him a line and got them home. Wife called and was headed to the pool at the Grand by that time, so circled back again from the Pier St Ramp and went back to the Grand for a swim. Ended up leaving the Grand at sunset, so we got to get our "bonus" too.







Clayton's sunset pic


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job dad to get them youngins out there fer some summertime fun!!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Those look more like Bull sharks. Plus, I believe Atlantic Sharpnose are illegal to harvest.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Do look like bulls. From what I have read the Atlantic Sharpnose is legal to harvest and without the 54 inch size limit.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

gastonfish said:


> Do look like bulls. From what I have read the Atlantic Sharpnose is legal to harvest and without the 54 inch size limit.


You may be right- I forgot they were fishing in Alabama and I am in Florida. I believe the laws are different but haven't looked them up. Either way, the kids had a blast and he got some fish in the cooler.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Just looked up the difference between Bull and Sharpnose. Looks they were a mix. A couple look like they're bulkier and the fin location matches Bulls. The one we kept had white splotches and was slimmer for sure. It was the last one we caught.

In AL, all sharks except Sharpnose must be 54" long. No size restriction on Sharpnose. Can keep 1 per person.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

bamachem said:


> Just looked up the difference between Bull and Sharpnose. Looks they were a mix. A couple look like they're bulkier and the fin location matches Bulls. The one we kept had white splotches and was slimmer for sure. It was the last one we caught.
> 
> In AL, all sharks except Sharpnose must be 54" long. No size restriction on Sharpnose. Can keep 1 per person.


Awesome- I am glad you guys had a good time. If you ever get this way let me know and we can do some shark fishing. I always take my wife, the kids and a few good friends. We don't always land the big one, but we always have a good time.

Gary


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Be careful. In the fifth pic that Bull could whip around and take out a shoulder. Witnessed it one day in the same pose. Great job putting your sons on fun day they won't soon forget!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

second pic looks like a sharpnose, the rest are bulls. 

nice haul! and way to put the kid on the fish!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Razzorduck said:


> Be careful. In the fifth pic that Bull could whip around and take out a shoulder. Witnessed it one day in the same pose. Great job putting your sons on fun day they won't soon forget!


10/4.

I never trust a shark so I made sure the kids wore it out (let line out and feel it back in several times). Then I made sure Clayton had a good grip on it, away from his body. He also knew that if it flinched at all, he was to push it into the water. Last, I had it by the head from above, let go briefly, snapped pic one-handed, and grabbed it again to release.

He begged for a pic holding one so I did everything I could to ensure safety. 

Those boys are HOOKED now! LOL!


----------



## yellow mouth (Jun 25, 2013)

Was the stranded boater in a 21' Stratos with a bunch of little girls aboard?


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, think so. Def a CC with a 80's90's Johnson and a bunch of kids.


----------



## yellow mouth (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that was one of my buddies. Thanks for helping him out.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

no problem!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope you stuck a knife in all of them before they went back.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Death From Above said:


> I hope you stuck a knife in all of them before they went back.


Why???
Bull Sharks are an awesome apex predator!
Don't swim/splash in murky water and you have nothing to fear!


----------



## Kachok (May 1, 2012)

Yeah those are bulls, we have been catching alot of them lately. Don't kill small bulls, they are as much a part of the food chain as mullet.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

devinsdad said:


> Those look more like Bull sharks. Plus, I believe Atlantic Sharpnose are illegal to harvest.


 No size limit on Atlantic Sharpnose in Florida waters either http://www.eregulations.com/florida/fishing/saltwater/saltwater-fishing-regulations/

OP, nice catch and great pics. Way to show those kids a good time :thumbsup:


----------

